# Farmers - Colorado TNC Insurance Quote - $196 / Month



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Just got a quote from my Farmers Agent for TNC insurance here in Colorado... as expected 25% more than a personal policy but half the cost of a commercial one. This premium is for a new 2014 Toyota Sienna, 615 credit and a clean MVR:

50/100 bodily injury
50/100 uninsured motorist
500/1000 comp & collision
5000 medical
50 property

$196 per month ($2,352 per year)

Not bad, I'm all signed up. TNC endorsement goes into effect on 2/16. Good to at least know I have legit comp & collision to protect my $35K vehicle.

Anyone in Colorado needing a TNC policy can call my rep... she was very friendly, helpful and prompt. I had a quote in my inbox within 20 mins of initially calling:

Debbie Montgomery (970) 744-6552
[email protected]

Farmers, Erie & USAA - Cheers to you


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Just got a quote from my Farmers Agent for TNC insurance here in Colorado... as expected 25% more than a personal policy but half the cost of a commercial one. This premium is for a new 2014 Toyota Sienna, 615 credit and a clean MVR:
> 
> 50/100 bodily injury
> 50/100 uninsured motorist
> ...


Just questions I'm curious about? Are those the state minimums for a "for hire vehicle" in Colorado or just you and/or she chose the numbers? Does it cover you from when you turn the key on, when you turn the driver app. on, when you get a call to pickup and have excepted, on the way to the call, once the rider is in the car, when you are on your way to the destination, when they have left the car and you have gone back to standby waiting for a call, when you have signed off of the app. and finally when you are on your way home and have arrived and turned off you engine? Whewww, I think that's all the segments that are important to you as the driver (those who know for sure, please correct me if I'm wrong)!

Is the comp and collision for your car 1st, then for any other cars, if it happens to be unfortunately, that it is you that is at fault. Oh and does it cover you and anyone else that needs to use your car for non ride-sharing stuff with all that is involved as a regular type auto policy (your spouse needs to make a run to the store to get you and your buddies more beer for the game your watching, "Chips too please, Honey!"

Or is that a totally separate policy for extra cost if you don't use the car for ride-sharing exclusively. Sorry, I guess this sounds like I'm badgering you after you offered to provide this info for free. I apoligize if that may be the perception I'm conveying it is not my intent.

Thank you for this info, I know this might be kinda excessive, but I think it needs to be, somewhat. Please except the questions in that type of light to protect you and very possibly that agent. Thanks again.

Oh, and you know, you should take down the name and phone # until you have requested and have setup some type of a kickback or credit for any and each call she gets thru your connect. You got this info thru your own hard work...guy's gotta feed the kids....you know. Rube the cheap skate.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Not bad, I'm all signed up.


Nice work, @u-Boater !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

One more question, did amount of mileage ever come up?


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

That's good news @u-Boater. It's just unfortunate a year too late. Can't make enough ubering to cover the increase insurance premium nowadays.


----------



## AmberLamps (Oct 29, 2014)

I only drive part time, picking up people from airport after i leave work. With the rate cuts this will not be worth it for me to keep driving. Im hanging up the wheels. Gl out there guys.


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Rubyson&sme said:


> Just questions I'm curious about? Are those the state minimums for a "for hire vehicle" in Colorado or just you and/or she chose the numbers?


All excellent questions, in fact I'm glad you listed them here so I can copy, paste & email them to my agent... will post her response to each one later. The 50/100 bodily injury and uninsured motorist I believe are state minimums. Bumping it up to 100/300 is only another $10 per month, probably worth the price. The mileage question never came up but will ask her about it. With regards to profiting from referring potential clients, I'm just happy to send her some business since she provided such great service. Colorado rideshare drivers go ahead & give her a call she's attentive and very helpful.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> All excellent questions, in fact I'm glad you listed them here so I can copy, paste & email them to my agent... will post her response to each one later. The 50/100 bodily injury and uninsured motorist I believe are state minimums. Bumping it up to 100/300 is only another $10 per month, probably worth the price. The mileage question never came up but will ask her about it. With regards to profiting from referring potential clients, I'm just happy to send her some business since she provided such great service. Colorado rideshare drivers go ahead & give her a call she's attentive and very helpful.


I was semi kidding about the kickbacks...probably...maybe...no, I'm sure I was kidding...almost certainly. Rube undecided.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

not bad, cant wait until Farmers spreads to more states


----------



## GGPP (Dec 22, 2014)

Does the million dollar policy gets cancel when you insured comercial?? unless your black,suv or taxi otherwise they could deny claim??


----------



## UDrive55 (Jan 27, 2015)

Does your Farmers policy say if they are primary on your 50/100 bodily injury or if they split the cost with Uber's policy? I'd worry about having problems with Uber's policy paying and would rather have a known company paying the claim


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Or invite your Farmer's Insurance Agent to answer questions directly on this forum? Or pass on the request to the appropriate Farmer's Corporate/State Regional Rep that would considering doing so?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

So I just want to throw this out since Colorado is in the forefront here.

1) Uber charges $1 per trip SRF. The majority of the $1 fee is for Insurance Coverage and a smaller percent for "other stuff".
2) While Uber Insurance still is Primary while Driver has a PAX in the vehicle and the App is started as a Fare, Farmer's CO Hybrid Insurance is closing the gaps where Driver and his vehicle are not covered during both App On and while PAX in vehicle/Fare started.
3) Is Uber Colorado still keeping 100% of the $1 per trip SRF? Isn't Insurance related risk/cost being reduced per trip for Uber now that Colorado Drivers have Hybrid Insurance.

Can a Colorado Driver email your Uber Support letting them know you have Farmer's Hybrid Drivers Insurance and ask them "what percentage" of the $1SRF you will be getting each trip. Not "if" but "how much".

And didn't Uber state clearly that the $1 SRF is for "the benefit of Driver safety...."?

Or do I not see this right?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> All excellent questions, in fact I'm glad you listed them here so I can copy, paste & email them to my agent... will post her response to each one later. The 50/100 bodily injury and uninsured motorist I believe are state minimums. Bumping it up to 100/300 is only another $10 per month, probably worth the price. The mileage question never came up but will ask her about it. With regards to profiting from referring potential clients, I'm just happy to send her some business since she provided such great service. Colorado rideshare drivers go ahead & give her a call she's attentive and very helpful.


Wow great service, a premium product at a reasonable price. HEY UBER WAKE THE **** UP. That is how it's done in the real world. So get the **** out of Uberland and be realistic!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Nice work, @u-Boater !


POST # 3 / @chi1cabby : ♤♡♢♧ My money
is on @u-Boater's avatar to kicka$$ when
confronted with the stone-faced visage
of @Sweet Ping's avatar! BOOYAH!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Wow great service, a premium product at a reasonable price. HEY UBER WAKE THE **** UP. That is how it's done in the real world. So get the **** out of Uberland and be realistic!


POST # 14 / @Peng Duck: ♤♡♢♧ Yo, Duck!
So what ARE the parameters for achieving
"Well Known" status? I admire the fact that
you've NOT been taken to the woodshed for
a "WTFU" calling out of precious #FUBER.
I , myself, was PM'd by Administrator
for an admitted case of 3rd degree mis-
demeanor "instigation". I got off with a
"dial-it-back" first strike.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SCdave said:


> So I just want to throw this out since Colorado is in the forefront here.
> 
> 1) Uber charges $1 per trip SRF. The majority of the $1 fee is for Insurance Coverage and a smaller percent for "other stuff".
> 2) While Uber Insurance still is Primary while Driver has a PAX in the vehicle and the App is started as a Fare, Farmer's CO Hybrid Insurance is closing the gaps where Driver and his vehicle are not covered during both App On and while PAX in vehicle/Fare started.
> ...


Regardless of a drivers insurance Uber still has to pay James River, so there will be no deduction for having suitable insurance for the ride share realm from the drivers end.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Or invite your Farmer's Insurance Agent to answer questions directly on this forum? Or pass on the request to the appropriate Farmer's Corporate/State Regional Rep that would considering doing so?


I already have a call into an agent to see if they're gonna roll it out where I drive. My cost on suitable coverage is lower than what a lot of commercial quotes I got were, and runs about $350 a month higher than my std. coverage, but it's still to high. Unfortunately I suspect that whatever plans are trotted out may have some deficiencies, such as abrogating coverage for 'my stuff' when supposedly being covered by James River, which I will NOT plan on being sufficient whatsoever, because, well, Uber's involved and I don't trust them. I'm not driving for their shit for pay anyway. But Lyft's insurance would leave me hanging for more than I'm willing to pay too.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Regardless of a drivers insurance Uber still has to pay James River, so there will be no deduction for having suitable insurance for the ride share realm from the drivers end.


Yes, they will still have insurance with James River. But will Uber's Risk be reduced because of the Hybrid Insurance a Driver has?


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Yes, they will still have insurance with James River. But will Uber's Risk be reduced because of the Hybrid Insurance a Driver has?


Did you get a quote for Metromile insurance for uberx yet as you drive in California ? My quote was 46.11 per month and 7 cents a mile. Unfortunately it is not offer in Las Vegas or NYC yet my Quote was for L.A


----------

